# Hộp nhựa trong có lỗ đóng gói trái cây, rau củ dùng trong siêu thị



## Sale1rvc (17 Tháng mười một 2021)

*Hộp nhựa trái cây* của Công Ty RVC là bao bì đã rất quen thuộc với các mẹ nội trợ, các đơn vị kinh doanh trái cây, rau củ hay trong các siêu thị lớn. Nhất là khi nhu cầu của con người ngày càng tăng thì những yêu cầu về việc bảo quản nông sản, thực phẩm ngày được chú trọng nhiều hơn. Vì thế việc lựa chọn bao bì là điều mà hầu hết mọi người đều quan tâm.







Hộp được sản xuất theo rất nhiều các hình dạng và kích cỡ khác nhau. Chất liệu nhựa pet vừa an toàn an toàn với thực phẩm, kéo dài thời gian sử dụng sản phẩm, bảo quản nông sản trước sự xâm hại của môi trường. 

*Hộp nhựa trong có lỗ* có độ cứng cáp cao, tránh được những tác động từ bên ngoài. Trong quá trình vận chuyển nông sản bên trong hộp không bị hư hại hay dập nát. Nút bấm hộp nhựa chắc chắn đảm bảo cố định trái cây bên trong hộp không bị rơi ra ngoài lúc vận chuyển.






Hộp rất thích hợp để dùng làm quà tặng, bởi kiểu dáng, mẫu mã được RVC thiết kế cực kì tinh tế và sắc sảo. *Hộp nhựa đựng trái cây* được thiết kế với các lỗ nhỏ nhằm tối ưu hóa quá trình trao đổi khí, mang đến khả năng lưu chuyển không khí vượt trội, hạn chế tối đa việc đọng sương trên bề mặt sản phẩm

Công ty TNHH RVC
Địa chỉ: số 11, đường số 7, phường Hiệp Bình Chánh, quận Thủ Đức, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Tel: 0283 726 3146 – Hotline 0975 663 984


----------

